# Your first boyfriend



## reggei (Oct 28, 2021)

Who's your first boyfriend?


----------



## staceymj86 (Apr 14, 2020)

reggei said:


> Who's your first boyfriend?


As a child or adult?


----------



## Galabar01 (Mar 20, 2019)

Never had one.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

When I was 5 or 6 I had a boyfriend called Bruce. I was a real tomboy so spent most of my time playing with boys and not girls. Still remember what he looked like.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

In kindergarten, I took over Clinton's existence for a brief period before my mom found out on a visit. 

I was a holy terror in third grade. I had two boyfriends and I must have watched Diamonds are a Girl's Best Friend or something because I played them against each other telling them whoever got me a ring first I would kiss them. Now I know I had to pick that up off of some movie, so be careful what your children watch. 

James stole his mother's brooch. My mother made me give it back. Thank goodness that was a passing phase.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Eh, what the heck... can't say that he was my first boyfriend as such, but Louis gets a special mention. Aged about 6. I told him on the playground that I thought he was strong. Then he offered me a piggyback ride. Like ya do. We ended up role-playing that he was Aslan and needed to carry me on his back through Narnia. Bless his cotton socks. And in other words, not much has changed.

Really though, it was probably a boy when I was aged about 9 or 10. I was crushing on him (whatever that means at that age), and thought / hoped he liked me. Except he wasn't making his move. And so, little miss bold called him over from a basketball game and asked if he'd be my boyfriend. He said yes. I remember walking away and looking back to seeing him do that 'yes' signal with his arm. Then straight after, the class was watching Xanadu. On further reflection, it couldn't have been end of term. I'm not sure why we were watching it. Anyway, he sat next to me and offered me his denim jacket to wear; which I did and loved it. Aww. 

And then ...I learned some life lessons.  With another girl who decided to swoop in two weeks later, and he fell for it. And so I broke it off. He ran after me. I told him he'd messed up (but in a 10yo way) and that was it. The big romance was done.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

To add... I crossed paths with denim jacket guy early clubbing years. Hadn't seen each other in years. I was aware that he was popular with the ladies. He had grown to be very handsome and bit of a player. Vague memory of us sharing a beer or two, and I think we even had a laugh about the denim jacket moment. No attraction between us. And worlds apart in terms of our interests and such.

@DownByTheRiver ever see Clinton when he was older?


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

heartsbeating said:


> To add... I crossed paths with denim jacket guy early clubbing years. Hadn't seen each other in years. I was aware that he was popular with the ladies. He had grown to be very handsome and bit of a player. Vague memory of us sharing a beer or two, and I think we even had a laugh about the denim jacket moment. No attraction between us. And worlds apart in terms of our interests and such.
> 
> @DownByTheRiver ever see Clinton when he was older?


No I don't believe Clinton and I ended up in the same schools for whatever reason. All I remember about him is I would go up and put my arm around him or something like that and he would just stand there with a toothy grin on his face.


----------



## GaLaxya (Sep 26, 2021)

DownByTheRiver said:


> In kindergarten, I took over Clinton's existence for a brief period before my mom found out on a visit.
> 
> I was a holy terror in third grade. I had two boyfriends and I must have watched Diamonds are a Girl's Best Friend or something because I played them against each other telling them whoever got me a ring first I would kiss them. Now I know I had to pick that up off of some movie, so be careful what your children watch.
> 
> James stole his mother's brooch. My mother made me give it back. Thank goodness that was a passing phase.


I had two boyfriends too as a child. 
Although I wasn't a tomboy, I always found immidiate connection and friendships with boys instead of girls as a child. 

Then at some point in pre-school I think it was, me and K became a couple. I think he told me to go somewhere where we are alone. There he told me he likes the way I look, or something like this. I think he explained me that if a boy and a girl like each other they are girl and boyfriend. I agreed. 

We were in different classes and mainly met when all kids played outside. Therefore, we developed a routine of hiding somewhere and then we'd tell each other what we like about the other. Really funny, but also very nice. I think it was really some kind of love as we really had an affection for each other. 

Then I went on holiday with my family. There was this other boy.
He liked me so much. I was not really 'into him' I remember. My heart was with my boyfriend back home. But I enjoyed this new guys attention. We would sneak away from the others and he brought me food from his and his mother's hotel room.

My mother found out and forbid me to hang out with him. She told me his father is a criminal who is in prison... a bit too much drama for a five year old. But the message was clear, I wasn't allowed to have a boyfriend also later as a teen. 


Therefore, no teenage boyfriends or anything until I was grown up. Not because I listened to my mother, but nevertheless my mother played a great role in this...

I got into my first adult relationship when I was 20. I approached the guy out of desperation as male now ignored me. He was no Prince Charming in anyway and he was lazy. 

We became a couple although nothing was right from the beginning. First sex with him was a joke. We had no chemistry. It was a mess, but we got stuck with each other 7 years. He made me feel even more unwanted and unattractive. 

I decided I'd rather die alone then punishing myself with such a person any longer...

No luck with males after my childhood. Now it looks lile my first boyfriend I had in pre-school was the greatest love I ever had. 😀


----------



## pastasauce79 (Mar 21, 2018)

I had my first boyfriend at age 12. He french kissed me without tongue, lol! He was very nice, but we only lasted a month. I met other boys, and I just wanted to have fun. 

I didn't see him for years! Then, one day, I was crossing the street to get to my college and I heard a voice calling my name, it was him! I was late for class, we talked for a little bit and I could tell he was in shock! I was glad I didn't look like a crazy person that day! 

I think he's doing good. I know he's married. His brother is my sister's childhood friend.


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

The only other boyfriend I had (besides the two who I ended up marrying) was when I was 15yrs old in 10th grade.

He was a preppie snob, but for some reason like me. My dad watched me like a hawk with him, so we were never alone for the whole 3 months we were "going out"...Lol!!! He never even got to first base!

We broke up when he "cheated" on me by kissing another girl at a dance, and then spent the rest of high school trying to get me to go back out with him...but I wasn't interested. I hated how snobby he was!!

And I didn't have another boyfriend until I started seeing my first husband right after I graduated.


----------



## Lakesparrow (Mar 17, 2019)

reggei said:


> Who's your first boyfriend?


My first boyfriend was in a rock and roll band and still is at 45. I think you always carry a torch for the first boy you make out with in his parents basement. My second was my first, and I had no idea that he was enormous. I thought that thing was normal. Nope.


----------



## A18S37K14H18 (Dec 14, 2021)

My first real boyfriend turned out to be my first husband. We met at 14, kept dating, got married right after college and we were married over 16 years and we have 3 children.

Sadly, he was living a double life all throughout our time together. He was before I even met him at 14.

I divorced him after 16 years and I should have much sooner.

I was so head over heels for him. I was young, immature, full of insecurities and I badly wanted to make it work.


----------

